# Wet niche lights - replacement LED bulb?



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

So in conjunction with my other thread about the Sea Lion exhibit renovation I'm doing at the aquarium, I have a lighting issue.

There are three underwater wet niche lights in the exhibit tank. None of them work. I took them apart today and found that their bulbs were all burnt out. The bulbs in there right now are a Philips 250Q/CL (a halogen lamp).










The aquarium maintenance staff asked if we could replace them with some sort of LED light and I told them I would look into it. So, is there some sort of LED lamp which might be suitable here? The lampholder in the fixture is a Mini Candleabra E11 type base. I don't think an LED lamp would be anywhere near as bright. What do y'all think?


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't think you will find a LED lamp that size to give that amount of lumen output. I would look into new fixtures or see if they make a retrofit kit.
Something like this
http://www.h2oco.com/online_catalog/pdf_files/pentair/IntelliBriteWhiteUG.pdf


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

mbednarik said:


> I don't think you will find a LED lamp that size to give that amount of lumen output. I would look into new fixtures or see if they make a retrofit kit.
> Something like this
> http://www.h2oco.com/online_catalog/pdf_files/pentair/IntelliBriteWhiteUG.pdf


New lights are out of the question. The existing ones are freestanding, and placed in a little cove formed out of the rock. There's a protective grate covering the whole thing so the seals don't get in there and f**k with it. Also, the conduit is all sealed up and no one knows where the other end of it is :laughing:

This is an identical light, however on this site there is a little stand which the luminaire sits on.










I haven't had any luck Googling up an appropriate LED light, so I think I'll just tell them that they're stuck with the Halogens unless they want to replace the lights. And that's out of our bid scope.


----------

